

Ask HN: How to attract a mentor? - styler

I'm sure that quite a few of you had a great idea, got it going under your own steam but then began to struggle with direction, strategy, scaling, volume of admin, addiction to Angry Birds, coffee bean budget, whatever. Then you found a mentor, who helped you get past that or those problems and now everything is going swimmingly.<p>To those of you - how did you find or manage to attract that person? Did they come to you? Did you have to get down on your knees and beg? Did you make promises, sign your life away?<p>I'd love to know! I founded Not a Bad Dad earlier this year. It's still a tiny shadow of what I've got planned, and the reception has been great so far, but I'm struggling to figure out what to do next and how to do it. Would love to find someone who's been here before!
======
keywonc
I'm interested in learning this too. I was just looking at Slideshare's case
and learned the following:

In this talk the founders mention how they were "outsiders" located in the
Valley without much connection, and that their initial angels and advisors
were their attorneys or those who had tried their service and were impressed
by its utilities. [http://siliconangle.com/blog/2010/02/24/slideshare-
founders-...](http://siliconangle.com/blog/2010/02/24/slideshare-founders-
talk-about-entrepreneurship/)

In the first ever Techcrunch article about them, Michael Arrington mentions
Ross Mayfield (VP of Biz Dev at Slideshare) made the intro.
[http://techcrunch.com/2006/10/04/introducing-slideshare-
powe...](http://techcrunch.com/2006/10/04/introducing-slideshare-power-point-
youtube/) This was Oct 2006.

It took them some time to get connected to the advisors: started the company
in 2006, got advisors in 2007 - 2008. See
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/slideshare> and
[http://www.amitranjan.com/2007/07/05/slideshare-news-
welcomi...](http://www.amitranjan.com/2007/07/05/slideshare-news-welcoming-
guy-kawasaki-hal-varian-ross-mayfield-to-slideshare/)

Of course I'm only studying the surface, but in their case 1) useful product
that the mentors would use (businesspeople use slides) 2) well-connected team
member 3) time and persistence seemed to have helped.

------
skaipa
My 2 cents... definitely start with warm leads. Reach out to your network of
friends, colleagues, etc, and ask them if they know of any good mentors in
your related field. It can be as general as "I'm looking for an experienced
entrepreneur" or it can be as specific as "I'm looking for someone who knows
how to setup a cap table". Next step - Ask your contacts to make an email
introduction for you. Now here's the key. Have humility. Your response to the
introduction should be sincere and appreciative. Assuming you're looking for
financing advice, you might try something like this:

"Hi <Name> \- It's very nice to (virtually) meet you. As <your contact's name>
mentioned, I just started my own company, and I'm looking for some
mentorship/guidance on financing my venture. I understand that you have some
deep experience in Venture Capital.

My question is... would you be willing to meet with me for coffee to give me
your perspective on financing entrepreneurship, where angel comes in, where VC
comes in, and perhaps how we should lay the foundation for VC in the future?
Please let me know! I'd really appreciate it."

Make sure you're thoughtful about the request. I wouldn't just say "I'm
looking for your help to get funded." Ask about their perspective, and
definitely make sure you ask for a face-to-face meeting, though you might have
to settle for over the phone. You'll be surprised how many people will accept
the request in the spirit of "giving back" and "paying it forward".

------
styler
skaipa - thanks for that - definitely something I've not taken advantage of so
far. The "giving it back" spirit is really interesting...

~~~
skaipa
good luck!

------
rc4algorithm
Read "The Symposium" by Plato.

------
styler
and rc4algorithm - I have that in a bookcase somewhere!

------
styler
keywonc - intriguing links. Will investigate - thanks!

------
orangethirty
Shoot me an email.

